# Where is Secpol.msc?



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

There are some apps in win 8.1 which I cant open. The message says This app cant open using the build-in admin account. Sign in with a different account and try again

Since Im the administrator I cant see why I cant open any app. Searching I notice that I have to open secpol.msc or GPMC or gpedit.msc and when I type these commands in the Run I get the message file not found

Any solution?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, any program installed on a computer can be run even by a standard user, so please list all the applications that are prompting for that error and provide a screen shot.
Secpol and GPedit are only available in the Pro, Ultimate or Enterprise versions.


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help but apparently what you are saying is not applicable on this subject. One of the threads I read it says &#8220;you will not be able to open and run Metro Store Apps while signed in to the built-in Admin account&#8221;, sorry I don&#8217;t remember the site because I read a lot.

Anyway the way I understood is that the 1st admin account I created when I signed into windows 8.1 is an account tied to my MS account and this account cant access Metro apps. Furthermore, if I understood correctly, this account is always connected to the cloud storage which is a thing I don&#8217;t wont right now anyway.

The solution was to create a local admin account which I did and now this account opens all my metro apps. I don&#8217;t care very much about any metro app but the weather app is the only one of interest to me and that is the one I could not open before and now I can

I thought Vista accounts were difficult but in windows 8.1 are a nightmare for me anyway. Perhaps given time I may be able to grasp the basics of this subject


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

That is strange because the 'built-in' Admin account is a default account that exists in Windows 7 and 8 and it is always disabled by default, just like the Guest account. Well I am glad you were able to resolve this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The message



> "This app cant open using the build-in admin account.


indicates that you were operating using the built in system account
That indeed cannot open apps
The reason being that the built in system account has user account control disabled and apps cannot be opened with UAC disabled

It is good that you have created your local user account - as operating with the built in system account is a severe security risk and even more importantly is that if that user profile becomes corrupted - you have no way forward to recovery procedures.

I have no idea how you came to be operating using that account, but I would ensure that you disable the account

That is done with the cmd on an admin cmd prompt
*net user administrator /active:no*

check before you do this that the account is shown in Control Panel - Users or indeed on the log - in screen


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

User account settings has been a very complicated subject for me but eventually I will learn at least the basics. Yes my admin account is set now to active:no


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

Now that I have set the admin account to active:no this account is nowhere to be found. If and when I want to log into it how / where do I find it?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

You cannot use the built in administrator account while is disabled.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you type that cmd changing no to yes
However as I said generally it is used only for troubleshooting


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought about it afterwords but did not try, thanks


----------

